# Canon Ranked As One of the 2015 Best Global Brands by Interbrand



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 8, 2015)

```
<strong>MELVILLE, N.Y., October 7, 2015 </strong>– Canon U.S.A., Inc., a leader in digital imaging solutions, today announced Canon has been ranked 40 out of 100 on the 2015 Best Global Brands and third among Japanese Best Global Brands. Interbrand’s annual 100 Best Global Brands ranking report identifies and evaluates companies that have created and sustained strong global brand performance. The standings are based on publicly available information including the financial performance of the branded products or services, the role of brand in the purchase decision process and the strength of the brand.</p>
<p>“This award is a testament to the Company’s efforts to see the impossible, breaking the boundaries of what is possible and shifting the focus from Canon as solely a high-quality digital imaging product manufacturer to a Company that empowers the creative spirit within its people and customers,” said Joe Adachi, chairman and chief executive officer, Canon U.S.A., Inc.</p>
<p>To access Interbrand’s 2015 Best Global Brands report, visit: <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://interbrand.com/best-brands/best-global-brands/2015/ranking/" target="_blank">http://interbrand.com/best-brands/best-global-brands/2015/ranking/</a> and follow Best Global Brands across social media at #BGB2015.</p>
<p>For more information about Canon U.S.A., Inc. visit <a class="bold_text underlink" href="http://www.usa.canon.com/" target="_self">www.usa.canon.com</a>.</p>
```


----------



## davidmurray (Oct 8, 2015)

Whenever I see a corporation making press releases using the formula: "[corp name], a leader in [technology type]" I think of Caldera, subsequently renamed to "The SCO Group Inc". It was not a leader, except in how to go out of business through law suits and chapter 11 fees. So sorry I just don't believe those lines.
I like Canon products, just don't respect that sort of press release.


----------



## unfocused (Oct 8, 2015)

davidmurray said:


> ...I like Canon products, just don't respect that sort of press release.



Would you rather do business with a company that is *not* ranked among the best brands?

Canon didn't make this up. A third party conducted the survey and compiled the list. Nothing wrong with Canon letting people know about it.


----------



## davidmurray (Oct 9, 2015)

unfocused said:


> davidmurray said:
> 
> 
> > ...I like Canon products, just don't respect that sort of press release.
> ...



I'd rather do business with a reputable company. "The SCO Group" was not a reputable company. Any corporation making unsubstantiated claims about its leadership in a given industry - especially when there is evidence to the contrary - is just making it difficult for people to believe anything else that corporation might publish.
I'm not saying this is the case with Canon. I'm just reacting to the "...a leader in..." propaganda.


----------

